# X yet again. No screens found (XFree86)



## withoutn (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm trying to get x started on freebsd 5.0, but i get an error and nothing seems to work. The monitor specs i used were from manufacturer's site. I'm not sure about the video card. I used vesa in config. I tried to use different settings for monitor, like reduced resolution etc, but it doesn't help. Please don't tell me to install newest BSD just yet, i'd like to try to fix this problem first, with your help. Thank you

Here is an output of the log file:


```
XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System
(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)
Release Date: 3 September 2002
	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is
	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before
	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 5.0-RC i386 [ELF] 
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Aug 10 05:13:20 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"
(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"
(**) XKB: model: "pc101"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) XKB: layout: "us"
(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(==) FontPath set to
"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(II) Module ABI versions:
	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1
	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5
	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3
	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1
	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3
(II) Loader running on freebsd
(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a
(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer
	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3
(II) Loading font Bitmap
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5
(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1
(II) PCI: Config type is 1
(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000
(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 8086,2560 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr
00
(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2562 card 107b,4000 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr
00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 107b,4000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr
80
(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 107b,4000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr
00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 107b,4000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr
00
(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr
01
(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr
80
(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 107b,4000 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr
00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 107b,4000 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr
00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 107b,4000 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr
00
(II) PCI: 01:01:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 10ec,8169 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr
00
(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 8086,1039 card 107b,4000 rev 81 class 02,00,00 hdr
00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a
(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5
(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"
(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x06 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 1 I/O range:
	
       [...]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0xff800000 - 0xff8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0xe6a00000 - 0xe6afffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus -1 I/O range:
(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:
(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:
(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel unknown chipset (0x2562) rev 1, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27,
0xffa80000/19
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	
          [...]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	
             [...]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xff8fe000 from 0xff8fffff to
0xff8fefff
(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xffa7f800 from 0xffa7ffff to
0xffa7fbff
(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000e000 from 0x0000e0ff to
0x0000e07f
(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000e800 from 0x0000e8ff to
0x0000e87f
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	 
      [...]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	
      [...]

(II) All system resource ranges:
	
        [...]

(II) LoadModule: "xie"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxie.a
(II) Module xie: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension XIE
(II) LoadModule: "pex5"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libpex5.a
(II) Module pex5: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension X3D-PEX
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a
(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"
(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a
(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a
(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading sub module "drm"
(II) LoadModule: "drm"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/freebsd/libdrm.a
(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a
(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a
(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a
(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension FontCache
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) LoadModule: "type1"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a
(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1
	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer
	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3
(II) Loading font Type1
(II) Loading font CID
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o
(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver
	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2009)

The intel driver you are using doesn't recognise your card.


----------



## withoutn (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you for your post. Unfortunately, that's as much as i realized myself. Now, how can i go about solving the problem?


----------



## withoutn (Aug 10, 2009)

i was rather hasty with the response, but it didn't occurred to me until just now. Why do you say i am using intel driver, and why would log file indicate that when in fact i am using vesa driver?


----------



## adamk (Aug 10, 2009)

The log file doesn't indicate that you are using the intel driver, but it does indicate that you have an intel GPU.  I think SirDice jumped to the wrong conclusion.

Beyond that, it's hard to tell what is going on.  You have, after all, stripped a lot out of the log file, and it's impossible for us to say if any of it was important since you haven't posted it.

If you are using the vesa driver, how about trying the intel driver?  If neither driver works, you may not have much option other than upgrading Xorg.

Adam


----------



## zeiz (Aug 11, 2009)

A guy visited a garage and asked mechanics how to arrange and drive a horse. It was lunch break and a foreman said: "Well, at lest tell us what vehicle your horse supposed to harness in?" "It's something with wheels," -advised the guy.  "???" "Please don't tell me to buy a car just yet, I'd like to try to drive a horse first, with your help." 

Please post here for the start the following:
your xorg.conf
you h/ware specification (mobo, processor, memory, video card, monitor)
dmesg output

SirDice probably in general meant that 5.0 Release Candidate might know nothing about your hardware. See what's written on the top of your quote of Xorg.0.log:

_Release Date: 3 September 2002
        If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is
        newer than the above date, look for a newer version before
        reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 5.0-RC i386 [ELF]_


----------



## withoutn (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello folks, 

Thank you for all the input. 

I have installed freebsd 7.2 on that box and i don't seem to have any problems with x no more, at least for now. 

It was pretty stupid of me not to do it at the very start.

Again, thanks


----------

